# Roadster project



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

If anyone has interest, I am documenting the restoration of my 1968 Datsun 2000 Roadster, one part at a time, on a blog-style website: http://www.mydatsunroadster.com/

The main page shows the last five days of posts and at the bottom of the page are links to the monthly archives, plus a link to a page about the acquistion of the project car. I will most likely update the site around once a week, because I do most of the work on the weekends, so check back from time to time to see my progress. 

Please feel free to leave topical comments or send me e-mail, especially if you see me doing something stupid and/or dangerous.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi bud, thats great to put up that site. I do alot of work with older Datsuns. I just purchased a 67 RL411sss this week. The guy also had a 66 roadster that was being sold, 100% original. There are alot of things that can swap between the two. If you have the R16 motor, you can actually stroke it out using the internals from an H20 used in the early forklifts. Which has the same block, just at 2.0 liters. So far it looks really good on the roadster


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks for checking out the project. 

My roadster has the U20, which is a nice little motor, with the 5-speed. 

There may be some interest in that 66 (is it a 1600, 1500?) on the forums at www.311s.org. That site is pretty good. You may want to check that site out and post up the details of the car on the "for sale" board, I bet someone would be interested if it is in good shape.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I dont know why I put H20, I meant U20. Thats sweet. No one could answer me on this one, what 5 speed will bolt up to those kind of motors? 

Oh and the guy who had the couple Datsuns is Adam B. We are all on the Classic Datsun and Early Datsun yahoo groups. Those two have alot of info on datsuns and parts trading is always going on. He has the car on ebay right now also: http://tinyurl.com/d2fll

I think he belongs to that 311 site already. I'm not sure, I dont go there very often if much at all.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Here's the 67 RL411sss before picture, I will post up the after pics when its going through the process 



510Mods said:


> I dont know why I put H20, I meant U20. Thats sweet. No one could answer me on this one, what 5 speed will bolt up to those kind of motors?
> 
> Oh and the guy who had the couple Datsuns is Adam B. We are all on the Classic Datsun and Early Datsun yahoo groups. Those two have alot of info on datsuns and parts trading is always going on. He has the car on ebay right now also: http://tinyurl.com/d2fll
> 
> I think he belongs to that 311 site already. I'm not sure, I dont go there very often if much at all.


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

That's a great picture. It's going to be very rewarding to have an "after" picture that looks very nice some day. 
The Datsun 2000s came with a stock 5-speed, whereas the 1600s had the four-speed. Same body and weight as the 1600s, but with the 135 HP 2 liter engine and the five speed tranny it was the enthusiast's version. They didn't produce that many 2000s for the U.S. market, I think around 10,000 of them between 67 and 70. 
It's strange that the 240z, first sold in 1970, which ultimately displaced the roadster in the Datsun line-up, didn't come with a 5-speed. I believe you can take a stock 5-speed out of a 2000 and it will bolt-up to the 1.6 liter engine in the 1600, and perhaps up to the L24 (not as sure about that).


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I am mostly wondering about the "R" motor bolt pattern for the trans. Cause I usually do the L16, L18, L20B and L28 swaps with the same 5 speed trans. I wonder if the pattern is the same or what. Do you know if the "J" motor has the same pattern?


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

I can't say until I get in there and have a look. I bet someone on the roadster forum would know, though.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> I believe you can take a stock 5-speed out of a 2000 and it will bolt-up to the 1.6 liter engine in the 1600...


You have to use the 5-speed drive shaft. Been there, done that. Also, the 4-speed shift boot won't fit as the shift lever is farther forward on the 5-speed.


----------

